# Abscess



## boveebay (8 mo ago)

Hi I took my bird who is 9 years old to the vet. Long story but A few months back she went to a different vet for a nail trim and they hurt her causing her to never be able to fly again. They apparently fractured her collar bone (that's how the new vet described it) and said there really is no treatment to correct that. 

The new vet said my bird has an abscess. She is in overall good health but is 9 years old. The vet said she would remove the abscess with sedation due to my birds age. She gave her an antibiodic and suggested surgery. She described the abscess as kind of like a person would get a pimple. As she is 9 years old I am weighing the risks. 

I read the abscess could kill her if it gets into her bloodstream. However the sedation the vet said although generally can be reversed she can't guarantee there won't be any unforeseen issues. If the abscess ruptures would that cause her pain? Thoughts?? Suggestions???

Here is a picture of the abscess.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Yes, if the abscess ruptures it will cause pain for your budgie and is not something you want her to go through.

Is the new veterinarian an Avian Vet?
Do you feel confident in the advice she is giving you?

If so, I would go ahead and have the surgery on your budgie (name?). 

I had surgery performed on my 8 1/2 year old budgie back in March. 
Like you, I knew there were risks but determined that he would have a better quality of life if the surgery was successful and if not, he would go peacefully with no pain. 
Scooter came through his surgery and the required medication for a period following it and is a very healthy and happy boy now.*


----------



## boveebay (8 mo ago)

Yes actually both vets are Avian vets. The first vet who hurt my bird, Chickodee was an avian vet but had a vet "in training" working under him who was NOT an avian vet. The vet in training worked at various vets (Petsmart vet) with very bad reviews. Unfortunately, they did not tell me that this vet in training would be cutting my birds nails and the owner (the avian vet) was not even on site when she got hurt. They mishandled her and she must have flew into something injuring her wing. 
The new vet is an Avian vet as well. I do feel very confident with this new vet. I can tell she loves the birds and loves what she does. I wasn't being hesitant with the new vet I am more hesitant because of my bird's age. 

I am SO GLAD that Scooter made it through the surgery. Your outlook "*I knew there were risks but determined that he would have a better quality of life if the surgery was successful and if not, he would go peacefully with no pain.". *really helps and is such a great way to look at it! THANK YOU.*  Appreciate your response so much. *


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm so glad that my response helped.
If you choose to go through with the surgery, please do keep us updated in this thread regarding Chickodee's progress.
Sending love and prayers for your darling girl. 💜💜*


----------



## boveebay (8 mo ago)

Thank you. We decided to get the surgery. It looks like it will be on the 13th of September. I'll keep you posted and thank you for the love and prayers for Chickodee. Did it take Scooter long to recover afterwards?? I am hoping it won't be too bad for her. She will have to have an avian cone collar for a few days. The abscess is in her prinene gland (the gland they use for the oil on their feathers) Fingers crossed..🤞*💜*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Scooter had his preening gland removed 
He was on medication via oral syringe for a couple of weeks after the surgery. 
Happily, he did not have to wear a cone. 
I’ll be looking for your updates. 💜*


----------



## boveebay (8 mo ago)

Thank you. I'll keep you updated.


----------



## boveebay (8 mo ago)

Hi FaeryBee,

I told you I would give you an update..... Well today was suppose to be Chickodee's surgery for her abscess. The vet is over an hour away and she had to be there by 8:30. She wasn't happy about getting up early today. Once we got to the vet after the vet examined her she said "Were going to postpone Chickodee's surgery" The vet put her on an antibiotic prior to surgery and the antibiotic shrank the abscess by more than half already. The vet said for now due to her age and that the antibiotic is working she would prefer to wait to see if the antibiotic will take care of the remainder of the abscess. Fingers crossed. 🤞


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Thank you for the update! I certainly hope the antibiotics will do the job and surgery will not be required.
I'll look forward to your next progress report.*


----------

